# Google Keep note-taking app



## RedDragon (Mar 20, 2013)

Google keep has just been released - Evernote worried?

and now in Now


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2013)

Off to check it out *right now.*


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 20, 2013)

I can't find this on the play store and if I go to drive.google.com/keep in chrome it just keeps saying there's an error and it needs to reload. Not a good start.


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 20, 2013)

It's being hammered at the moment.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 20, 2013)

I can find it on the play store on t'internet but not on my phone.


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 20, 2013)

Ed, you usually tell folk off for being so vague in an OP

Guessing that only counts if it's not your area.

What is Google Keep?


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 20, 2013)

lizzieloo said:


> What is Google Keep?


Really short answer: think Evernote.


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 20, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> Really short answer: think Evernote.


 
What is Evernote?


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 20, 2013)

lizzieloo said:


> What is Evernote?


 
Note taking app


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 20, 2013)

Thing is, for people like me, it might be a really useful app but the only place I'd hear about useful new apps is here. From that OP I learn nothing at all.

If you talk like everyone knows everything some people get left behind.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 20, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> Google keep has just been released - Evernote worried?
> 
> and now in Now


 
I doubt it, Evernote is a fantastic product that isn't tied into a ton of other products you don't want like Google +.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 20, 2013)

lizzieloo said:


> What is Evernote?


 
Fantastic note and memory/info collecting app. Essential for anyone trying to go paperless.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2013)

Keep has automatic voice transcription for notes. Oh yes. Good start.


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 20, 2013)

lizzieloo said:


> Thing is, for people like me, it might be a really useful app but the only place I'd hear about useful new apps is here. From that OP I learn nothing at all.


Apologies, I did mention Evernote in the OP and I kind of just assumed most people would know what that is, plus I was kind of distracted with playing with the App.
Here's some more information.


----------



## Firky (Mar 20, 2013)

lizzieloo said:


> Thing is, for people like me, it might be a really useful app but the only place I'd hear about useful new apps is here. From that OP I learn nothing at all.
> 
> If you talk like everyone knows everything some people get left behind.


 
It is like a notepad for your computer / phone / tablet, it's not something I've ever been able to get into. Still got the old habit of using notepad to copy and paste stuff in - with no reference to what it may be for - but seeing as I have sold my geeky soul to Google I may give this a look. Even though Google have had my email for about 10 years and my search history I still don't feel comfortable giving them my favourite curry recipes


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 20, 2013)

Evernote always seems a bit OTT for my needs, but I'm always happy to be convinced otherwise, either by it or this new offering...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 20, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I doubt it, Evernote is a fantastic product that isn't tied into a ton of other products you don't want like Google +.



You don't have to use Google+. 

I'll be using it, I'm sure.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2013)

It's dead easy to use and rather pretty. It's not for people like me who need to have zillions of motes, but I reckon a lot of people will enjoy its bright and easy to use interface.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Evermore always seems a bit c


cunty?
cheeky?
crappy?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 20, 2013)

editor said:


> cunty?
> cheeky?
> crappy?


Cocking cunty odd way that xenforo works on mobile browsers.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Cocking cunty odd way that xenforo works on mobile browsers.


Use the Tapatalk force.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 20, 2013)

editor said:


> Use the Tapatalk force.


Tried it, hated it.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Tried it, hated it.


Try it again. It's improved loads.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 20, 2013)

Great, you can drag and drop items in a checklist, that's something that's really bugged me about evernote. I like to write shopping lists as lists with checkboxes, but there was never an easy way to organise the list according the the aisles in tescos other than cutting and pasting stuff - drag and drop is much better.


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2013)

Good piece on The Verge:


> Keep is incredibly basic. By default it's a single column running down the middle of a browser page, with a box above it for quickly entering new notes — it looks for all the world like Tumblr's dashboard, without the sidebar. It's simple by design, and Google's clearly not understating the matter when it says Keep's nearest competitor is the yellow sticky notes on your desk (and your mirror, and your computer monitor, and your children).
> 
> You can add text notes, upload pictures (including GIFs, which play inline), or quickly make lists, and that's really it. You can color-code notes, but without a way to sort by color it does little more than add a bit of visual flair. Notes can be deleted or archived — there's no organizational structure whatsoever, which for an Evernote user like me is both incredibly scary and kind of refreshing — and in classic Google form you're just supposed to search for whatever you're looking for.
> 
> The mobile app, available now for devices running Android 4.0 or higher (Google made no mention of an iOS app at all), is much the same. Adding a note or uploading a photo is trivially easy, and you can even yell notes at your phone and let Google's impressive voice recognition transcribe your note for you. As with the web version you can see a grid of your notes or a single running column, and tapping on a note lets you edit its contents or add a photo. The resizable homescreen widget makes the process even faster; if your endgame is getting something out of your head and onto the internet, there's almost certainly no faster way to do it than with Keep.


http://www.theverge.com/2013/3/20/4...note-taking-app-or-the-start-of-something-big


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2013)

OK, I'm getting it now. It's simple, clean and fast. Love the fact that I add big photos that nautically sync across all devices, and the voice translation is brilliant. Evernote suddenly feels very clunky.

There's still a lot missing in terms of features though, but this is a great start.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 21, 2013)

I'll offer 5/1 odds it's Google Dropped within two years.


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2013)

mauvais said:


> I'll offer 5/1 odds it's Google Dropped within two years.


OK. There's a tenner down on the table that says Keep will still be running as a service in 2015.


----------



## elbows (Mar 21, 2013)

Do you reckon they may have designed this partly with Google Glass in mind?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2013)

Not really started with Evernote. Am used to using Google for mail, some documents, calendar and such. Sounds like Keep will be a better bet for me than Evernote? Is it a simpler interface then?


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2013)

elbows said:


> Do you reckon they may have designed this partly with Google Glass in mind?


I can't see anything particularly Glass-specific about it, to be honest. It's just a clean, crisp mix on sticky notes and basic app taking, although it could work with Glass (like a lot of apps).


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Not really started with Evernote. Am used to using Google for mail, some documents, calendar and such. Sounds like Keep will be a better bet for me than Evernote? Is it a simpler interface then?


It's as simple as it gets. What's really cool is that if you edit an existing note using voice input, you see your words being transcribed on the fly.

(around 3:00 on this vid)


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2013)

Will have a play today


----------



## mauvais (Mar 21, 2013)

editor said:


> OK. There's a tenner down on the table that says Keep will still be running as a service in 2015.


I accept your bet, but please note that I will be retiring the payment function of this product as of 20th March 2015, in order to better focus my efforts on a tighter portfolio of services.


----------



## contadino (Mar 21, 2013)

fen_boy said:


> Great, you can drag and drop items in a checklist, that's something that's really bugged me about evernote. I like to write shopping lists as lists with checkboxes, but there was never an easy way to organise the list according the the aisles in tescos other than cutting and pasting stuff - drag and drop is much better.


 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fivefly.android.shoppinglist&feature=related_apps#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEwOSwiY29tLmZpdmVmbHkuYW5kcm9pZC5zaG9wcGluZ2xpc3QiXQ..


----------



## elbows (Mar 21, 2013)

editor said:


> I can't see anything particularly Glass-specific about it, to be honest. It's just a clean, crisp mix on sticky notes and basic app taking, although it could work with Glass (like a lot of apps).


 
It just strikes me that they need a nice set of core features for Glass, and voice-based note taking that works well with photos sounds like one of those. I am not meaning to imply that this is the only real target platform for Keep.

Anyway I havent tried it yet but will give it a go when I find the time.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2013)

Not compatible with the HTC Desire HD


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2013)

contadino said:


> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fivefly.android.shoppinglist&feature=related_apps#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEwOSwiY29tLmZpdmVmbHkuYW5kcm9pZC5zaG9wcGluZ2xpc3QiXQ..


You actually use that?


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Not compatible with the HTC Desire HD


You need to get a-rooting and drag that phone into the right decade. Or roll into the meadows clutching a nexus 4.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2013)

editor said:


> You need to get a-rooting and drag that phone into the right decade. Or roll into the meadows clutching a nexus 4.


 
I should do  but a bit crap with fiddly things.


----------



## contadino (Mar 21, 2013)

editor said:


> You actually use that?


Yes. I find it pretty useful for assembling materials for a job and for day to day shopping.


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2013)

contadino said:


> Yes. I find it pretty useful for assembling materials for a job and for day to day shopping.


I can't use any notes app unless it syncs to the desktop.


----------



## contadino (Mar 21, 2013)

editor said:


> I can't use any notes app unless it syncs to the desktop.


 
There's some sort of syncing available IIRC, but I never looked into it. You can share lists to the usual places, plus it remembers prices and stuff so knocking out a list for say, a builders yard, takes seconds. It's a step up from a checklist, but not so complicated that it's a shit to use.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 24, 2013)

Hmm. I've just started using evernote to sync between phone and pc. Is Keep just the app or is there a web interface? Or, a chrome app would do. 

I was really hoping to be able to collaborate on notes (shopping list, silly ongoing love note etc) like it's part of Drive but apparently not. 
So now I'm trying to shortcut a specific Drive doc from my home screen but can't seem to do that.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 24, 2013)

editor said:


> You need to get a-rooting and drag that phone into the right decade.


 
It's the same era as the S2 and certainly got the power to run a note taking app, but not it appears ICS smoothly. Bit shocking for a two year old phone. 

I've rooted, tried it and gone back to a custom Gingerbread rom.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2013)

wtfftw said:


> Hmm. I've just started using evernote to sync between phone and pc. Is Keep just the app or is there a web interface? Or, a chrome app would do.
> 
> I was really hoping to be able to collaborate on notes (shopping list, silly ongoing love note etc) like it's part of Drive but apparently not.
> So now I'm trying to shortcut a specific Drive doc from my home screen but can't seem to do that.


There's a Windows Evernote app.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 24, 2013)

editor said:


> There's a Windows Evernote app.


Yeah I know. I use evernote for phone and pc syncing.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2013)

wtfftw said:


> Yeah I know. I use evernote for phone and pc syncing.


Sorry, wasn't paying attention. Keep only has the web interface (for now at least).


----------



## Callum91 (Mar 24, 2013)

Quite liking it so far, enjoying how clean and simple it looks. Would be nice if you could make it send alerts or something, for extra reminding goodness.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 24, 2013)

Be interesting to see how long Google Keep lasts given how they dumped Google Reader which was very popular...


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2013)

I can see no reason at all why Google would be getting rid of Keep for very a long time yet. It's already replaced Evernote and some of my note taking apps for quite a few duties.  I love the simple, clear crisp interface.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 25, 2013)

*Guardian give it a lifespan till 2017...*



> *Google Keep? It'll probably be with us until March 2017 - on average*
> 
> The closure of Google Reader has got early adopters and developers worried that Google services or APIs they adopt will just get shut off. An analysis of 39 shuttered offerings says how long they get


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2013)

Completely pointless comparison with Evernote:
http://mashable.com/2013/03/25/evernote-vs-google-keep/


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2013)

AKA pseudonym said:


> *Guardian give it a lifespan till 2017...*


Amazing that I managed to guess that the author of that piece would be Charles Arthur before I opened the page.

I've never heard of most of the discontinued apps listed, and the highest rated comment destroys the whole argument:


> pseudosp1n
> Bad analysis, Charles. Two things:
> 
> Firstly, you can't just take the average lifespan of the things that have died and use that as an estimate for the lifespan of a new thing because it's clearly biased towards an early death. You have to include all the google services which have been born and are still alive.
> ...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2013)

Anyone using this?


----------



## mack (Apr 15, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Anyone using this?


 
Yep - like it for quick notes and wot nots.


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2013)

I use it every day. Fantastic app.  The widget is fab too.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 15, 2013)

just tried to download it and says not compatible with my San Fran


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm getting a new android 4 device tomorrow, so can now have a play.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 16, 2013)

Like it, nice and simple and auto syncs, which the free version of gnote that I was using before doesn't sn't.


----------



## dervish (Apr 22, 2013)

Used to be a Evernote user, this is easier, quicker and neater.

I'm also loving the fact I can shout "Note to self...." at Now and it transcribes and records it for me, if nothing else this would be the winning function for me.


----------



## crustychick (Apr 22, 2013)

I never got the hang of Evernote, and having just dl'd Keep, I'm not sure I like it any better. 

I have just started using Wunderlist though, which I *do* like quite a bit! It looks pretty as well, which is nice https://play.google.com/store/apps/...S53dW5kZXJraW5kZXIud3VuZGVybGlzdGFuZHJvaWQiXQ..


----------



## editor (May 3, 2013)

Woohoo! Chrome app released so it now runs as a standalone program on your desktop. 
I fucking loves Keep. 

http://www.wirefresh.com/google-keep-note-taker-gets-even-better-with-chrome-app/


----------



## mack (May 3, 2013)

I must be dim - when looking at your browser wheres a button to launch keep? I just used to use a bookmark in the bookmark bar - do I now have to open a new tab and then click on the keep icon?


----------



## dervish (May 3, 2013)

I would much prefer it as an extension rather than a webapp. Having to open a new tab, click on the "default" setting (cos I use Currently as my new tab page) then right, then finally click on the app is a bit cumbersome. Having the app as an extension would mean that I would have the little icon on the bar at the top, and I could assign it a shortcut key, would make it a lot easier.


----------



## editor (May 3, 2013)

I just go: CTRL+N -> opens new browser window. Click on 'Keep' icon. And, err, that's it.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 3, 2013)

I have only recently adopted Evernote, and that only because they have stopped supporting Epistle which was my default note taker. I still have lots of Evernote items in my Dropbox.

I like Evernote and think I will give a miss to Google Keep. That is until they drop support for Evernote. I have been using Evernote very heavily lately and find it enjoyable to use. Doubtless people find the same with Keep. I can't keep changing note apps at the drop of a hat though.


----------



## editor (May 3, 2013)

Keep is different to Evernote. It's much quicker and more attractive to use for speedy note taking but not so good for more complicated notes. I use both.


----------



## mack (May 3, 2013)

editor said:


> I just go: CTRL+N -> opens new browser window. Click on 'Keep' icon. And, err, that's it.


 
Just saying it's one click with a bookmark but two with the new app, it would have been better if it was just an extension in the toolbar.


----------



## pinkmonkey (May 3, 2013)

wtfftw said:


> Yeah I know. I use evernote for phone and pc syncing.


I have android phone, ipad and pc laptop, i chose evernote as it syncs accross all.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 4, 2013)

That is very eclectic of you.


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2013)

Oh, it's about to get a lot more useful: http://www.wirefresh.com/google-kee...e-now-to-add-useful-location-aware-reminders/

I love this app. Use it every day.


----------



## dervish (Aug 21, 2013)

That's good, I've used the location based reminders in now recently which worked, I can myself using this more with this feature. Does the chrome extension allow you to clip from webpages?


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 21, 2013)

Google read my mind! I was about to start a thread on location reminders as it's something I've been needing.

Nice one ed!


----------



## elbows (Aug 21, 2013)

Location-based reminders were one of the few features touted in smartphones in recent years that struck me as rather clever and useful. All I need now is a life to make use of them


----------



## r0bb0 (Aug 21, 2013)

Yes I like Keep, much easier for me than Evernote.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 21, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I have only recently adopted Evernote, and that only because they have stopped supporting Epistle which was my default note taker. I still have lots of Evernote items in my Dropbox.
> 
> I like Evernote and think I will give a miss to Google Keep. That is until they drop support for Evernote. I have been using Evernote very heavily lately and find it enjoyable to use. Doubtless people find the same with Keep. I can't keep changing note apps at the drop of a hat though.



I'm using Evernote so much I'm actually considering going premium. It's literally the best note app in existence on any platform!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 21, 2013)

pinkmonkey said:


> I have android phone, ipad and pc laptop, i chose evernote as it syncs accross all.



Yup I have two windows machines, a MacBook Pro, iPad and iPhone. Evernote is the only app worth getting if you want an excellent note taking app that isn't limited to the whims of Google or Apple.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 22, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I'm using Evernote so much I'm actually considering going premium. It's literally the best note app in existence on any platform!



I don't have the patience to find out how to use it. But that's probably just my ADHD kicking in


----------



## salem (Aug 22, 2013)

Any tips for iPad integration?


----------



## bmd (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm using this. Never really bothered with a note app before but I quite like this one. Simple and straightforward with cloud sync.


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2013)

bmd said:


> I'm using this. Never really bothered with a note app before but I quite like this one. Simple and straightforward with cloud sync.


 
Yep. Nice and simple and not overburdened with features (and the prospect of looming charges) like Evernote and others. I've installed countless note taking apps in the past, but the Keep Android app (and excellent widget) plus the Chrome app make this the one I'm using every single day.

I only use Evernote for longer documents now (and Press for web clippings).


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 22, 2013)

Ffs Google. I want to share notes exactly like on Drive but on Keep.


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2013)

salem said:


> Any tips for iPad integration?


 
Is there an iOS Keep app? otherwise you can use it in the browser.


----------



## salem (Aug 22, 2013)

There is an app that's apparently compatible but reviews aren't too promising. I think I'll take a look at the web interface and set up a link.


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2013)

This is still by far and away my favourite note taking app. Now that you can add multiple images to a single note (and from the desktop) means I can load up all sorts of info (like maps/posters/photos) as notes. Now that Simplenote has released a version for Android too, I can use that for my longer notes and it's good bye fiddly, clunky, over-engineered Evernote!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 18, 2013)

The ability to search the text on jpegs is what makes evernote amazing for me.


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The ability to search the text on jpegs is what makes evernote amazing for me.


Can't say I've ever felt the need to do that but I've tried Evernote many times now and never enjoyed the experience. The widget for Keep is ace too.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 18, 2013)

editor said:


> Can't say I've ever felt the need to do that


It amazing. Say there's some info on a flyer, or in a book etc. No need to transribe anything, just take a picture of it. The text in the image is now searchable. It's whichcraft quite frankly


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It amazing. Say there's some info on a flyer, or in a book etc. No need to transribe anything, just take a picture of it. The text in the image is now searchable. It's whichcraft quite frankly


I think my phone can do that anyway, but I've never ever felt the need. I like having a really simple to use note taking app that effortlessly syncs across all my devices with a proper desktop app. And the fact that it's free seals the deal!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 18, 2013)

It's not a real problem, but would be nice if it was just one click away from my Gmail inbox.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm visiting a friend on Thursday, and he's wittering on about bus directions to his house through google chat and I'm picturing myself having to scroll through this chat later in the week when I need it, and then it struck me. I could set up a location specific reminder on Google Keep! How handy. Now what bus to get and where to get off will pop up on my phone once I get to Kings Cross. Great idea.

(And it will work, because I tested it today by making my phone say 'Wank' when I got to work, and it did)


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2014)

I use Keep every day. Fantastic little app.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 11, 2014)

Yeah simple little app that does all I need. On the main screen of my phone. As with all Google products the fact it syncs so neatly is a big draw.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 11, 2014)

It's such a good idea. There must be loads of situations where you know where you want to be reminded of something if not actually when. Just takes a while to get into the habit of remembering to stick the info in keep.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 11, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> Google keep has just been released - Evernote worried?
> 
> and now in Now


Evernote is confusing!


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 11, 2014)

evernote isn't confusing but I'm up for trying out something better.


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2014)

The way Keep converts text from scanned/imported images is blooming great. Still use it every day.


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2014)

Ooh, that's nice. It's had a material design makeover and now supports note sharing so you can share shopping lists etc.
http://www.androidcentral.com/google-keep-adds-material-design-and-note-sharing


----------



## dweller (Nov 18, 2014)

^^ looks good I love keep


----------



## dervish (Nov 18, 2014)

I've been waiting for the sharing feature since it came out. Suddenly makes it massively more useful.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2014)

dervish said:


> I've been waiting for the sharing feature since it came out. Suddenly makes it massively more useful.


It's an app I use every single day. love the way it takes a screengrab and the URL of any webpage I want to save.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2015)

Ooh, it's just added labels and recurring reminders.









> For starters, label support is a small way to keep your notes more organized. To add labels to a specific note, simply press the overflow menu and click _Add label_. A few default labels are included, but you can add your own if you’d like. After you’ve added labels to your notes, you can search for a specific tag from the main overview screen.
> 
> Recurring reminders have also been added, which will likely be a welcome addition for most Google Keep users. You can now set daily, weekly, monthly, yearly, or custom reminders and have each one occur over a period of time. Reminders in Keep have been around for awhile now, but the ability to make them repeat is a new feature.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 28, 2015)

Is this sharing and material design stuff only available when you step up to Lollipop?


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Dec 6, 2015)

Does anyone's know how to get to the next item when using voice commands? When making a list if you hit the list item after speaking Google stops listening


----------



## mack (Dec 6, 2015)

Hassan I Sabha said:


> Does anyone's know how to get to the next item when using voice commands? When making a list if you hit the list item after speaking Google stops listening



Yeah I had this issue when testing it out, seemed like there was not a command to finish the list item and start a new one.

I'm googling a solution now and will test later.


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2018)

Oooh this looks great 











Google Keep gets a big UI overhaul with its latest update


----------



## MBV (Nov 1, 2018)

One of my most used apps. Fingers crossed Google stick with.


----------



## kropotkin (Nov 1, 2018)

The new UI is very nice


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2020)

I've been a solid user of Keep, but they're now getting rid of the desktop app and leaving in in-browser, so it doesn't look so nice, and the font is too small (as it's now the browser default). Any way of improving it?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 26, 2020)

editor said:


> I've been a solid user of Keep, but they're now getting rid of the desktop app and leaving in in-browser, so it doesn't look so nice, and the font is too small (as it's now the browser default). Any way of improving it?


On which platform editor ?  I thought you were a Chromebooker? Can't you install the Android app?


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2020)

Throbbing Angel said:


> On which platform editor ?  I thought you were a Chromebooker? Can't you install the Android app?


On my Windows desktop....


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 26, 2020)

editor said:


> On my Windows desktop....


Bugger.  I'm Win10 only now


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2020)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Bugger.  I'm Win10 only now


Unless there's one in the Microsoft app store. Goes off to check....


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2020)

Nope - just this which hasn't been updated for 2 years 









						Get Keep Notes: OneKeep Calendar & Planner - A Google Keep Clone - Microsoft Store en-GB
					

Keep Notes: OneKeep - Notes, Calendar, & Planner



					www.microsoft.com


----------



## weltweit (Nov 27, 2020)

I love keep, I mainly have my shopping list on it, the tick boxes are very useful, everything I have ever bought is listed below the fold and I just untick things I want to get which lifts them into the top (toget) part of the list. I have many such lists!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 27, 2020)

editor said:


> Nope - just this which hasn't been updated for 2 years
> 
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/p/k...9pgqxtfcd63r?activetab=pivot:oops:verviewtab#



   I'll use the sidebar in my Gmail tab more in that case and access keep there


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 13, 2020)

editor said:


> I've been a solid user of Keep, but they're now getting rid of the desktop app and leaving in in-browser, so it doesn't look so nice, and the font is too small (as it's now the browser default). Any way of improving it?



Mine is still working.  Anyone's b0rked yet?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2020)

Mine is fine on android phone and Chromebook


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 14, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Mine is fine on android phone and Chromebook



Yeah - they should be fine as I understand it.

It's just the Windows app that's going


----------

